# Importing Regulations



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
We are looking into getting a LC DDR puppy from a breeder in Germany. She mentioned that the puppy can come into the US at 9 weeks of age. I thought that they had to be at least 12 weeks of age because they need the rabies shots. This website Dogs | Bringing an Animal into U.S. | Importation | CDC states that if the country is rabies free which Germany is, that they don't need the rabies shot to come to the US. But further down it says "_Puppies must not be vaccinated against rabies before 3 months of age, so the youngest that a puppy can be imported into the United States is 4 months of age._". I'm so confused.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

In this country, they must be 16 weeks old before given a rabies vaccine, as far as I know.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been looking into this as well and found it too confusing. I decided to get my pup here in the US as a result.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check with Barthco/OHL. Mike Andrel.

If the puppy came in prior to the Rabies (this was from before), they had to be quarantined for 30 days at the location of the importer. 

Too many people would bring in puppies and let them go at the airport, or immediately at their kennel location, etc. Too many people breaking the known rules (since the brokers has you sign documents) that added to the importing regulations. 

Dogs | Bringing an Animal into U.S. | Importation | CDC


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The wording is confusing, but as long as the pup is coming from one of the designated "rabies free" countries it shouldn't be an issue. I have friends importing from Czechoslovakia since the changes/enforcement began and they haven't had any problems.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

But, they still have to quarantine them for 30 days, if no rabies...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Smithie86 said:


> But, they still have to quarantine them for 30 days, if no rabies...


Yes, they have to agree to keep them at home for that period.


----------



## KentsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

I imported my puppy from Czech Republic at 8 weeks with no issue. As long as the county is on the rabies free list. This was two months ago after the new rules.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Nigel said:


> The wording is confusing, but as long as the pup is coming from one of the designated "rabies free" countries it shouldn't be an issue. I have friends importing from Czechoslovakia since the changes/enforcement began and they haven't had any problems.


This country does not exist anymore.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

alexg said:


> This country does not exist anymore.


After twenty some odd years since it dissolved you'd think I'd remember it is now two countries, but nope.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I imported Hans from Canada two days shy of 8 weeks.
I was told all I needed was his vet record of whatever shots he had received so far.
No problems.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmmm. Well I talked to the breeder again and you can import the puppy at 9 weeks old, but no older than 12 weeks because then you would need to have the rabies shots. 
We hope all goes well. There is a very very very long waiting list for this specific litter, and the breeder will be choosing a very small number of people that can provide the best homes for the puppies.


----------

